# THE Ultimate Step-By-Step Hifiman Headband Replacement Guide from OLDSTOCK Hifiman (HE-4/5LE/6/400/500) into the NEWSTOCK (HE-400i/560) !!!



## mrscotchguy

Have you every asked yourself, "What if my HE-500 had the wonderfully goofy looks of a HE-560?"  At any point, did you see your reflection in shiny monitor and get headband suspension envy?!" 
  
 Well my friends, no longer will you go *WITHOUT *weird looks from strangers...

 You _too _can go from looking like this................................. _Too looking like THIS!_
  
 With a little elbow grease, and some help from your friend, MrScotchGuy... you too can look like an alien-beetle-monster or your money back! (*please note, no actual money is required; you are probably already wearing full-sized headphones, and will probably look like an alien even if you don't own any Hifiman products... just sayin')
  
  
 Sooo without any further disclaimers... proceed with caution and at your own risk, you have been warned!  
  
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Difficulty: *Average*
 Time: *45-60 minutes* (without plasti-dip spray... give yourself a weekend)
 Tools Needed: Quality Phillips screwdriver, small wrench, files, drill
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
*Step 1:*
 Buy yourself some beat up, old Hifimans off the eBays.  


 I will be demonstrating on a much abused HE-5LE.  As you can see, The Hulk or similarly angry owner decided to use this particular Hifiman as a projectile, stress calming device, or as a weapon.  Self defense?!
  
*Step 1.5:*
 Contact Hifiman, and _discretely _purchase the headband assembly for the HE-400i.  If they ask you... you did _not _hear this from me.  Seriously, "SHHHHHHHHUSH!"  

_(If you're Hifiman and you're reading this... well *stop *right here.  DO NOT CONTINUE READING!!!)_
  
*Step 2:*
 Mentally prepare yourself... and maybe clear off a work space.  It helps, trust me!  For me, a table, towel and some good light did the trick.  
  
*Step 3:*
 Pick a cup, you've got a 50/50 chance at picking the right one... don't even think of messing this up.  Remove the earpad and gently loosen the screws holding all the good bits in place.

  
 TIP: After fully removing the screws, I find it easiest to just to ziplock the screws and mark the baggie "L" or "R" to make life that much easier when putting it all back together.

  
*Step 4:*
 After completely removing the screws (don't lose them, seriously, don't), attempt to remove the good bits of the Hifiman driver from the housing.  Some convincing may be required.
  
 Whispering soft words may have no effect.  With any luck, your good bits will be loose and slide right out without a struggle. If your bits happen to be larger than average, the stuggle will be real. 
  
Attempt 1
 Hifiman provided an exceptional guide to grill removal.  Follow this:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/491831/a-simple-way-of-adding-airiness-to-hifiman-he-5le-remove-grill-cloth
  
 With the grill out of the way, push from the outer side and _hope _nothing breaks... with luck, your bits might just fall out on their own.  Aim for your padded workspace!
  
Attempt 2


Spoiler: With any luck, this will not happen to you...



Excessive glue from assembly could prevent you from freeing your bits into the world.  There's no easy way to break the "seal" without scratching the crap out of the inner cup with fancy tools.  The HE-5LE is painted, so there's no coming back from this.  
  
 Ultimately, I had to get super _sophisticated _and wedge my thumbnail in the gap and run it full circle to "break" the glue.  Use crappy picture as reference:

  


  
 Properly liberated drivers should look like this.  

  
*Step 5.1:*
 The most difficult step.  If you're only careful once this is the time for it (well twice, we've got two cups...)...  
  
 If you're a _real_ Headfier, you know how to solder... if you're like me, it's time to get your ghetto-mod on!  
  
 We need to use an appropriate wrench to loosen the nut holding Hifiman's mini-BNC to the cup.  My smallest wrench was massive, so this was comical at best. 

 Once the glue breaks free, your nut should spin freely.  It's best to use some sort of plastic wrap (or in my case a ziplock...) to prevent debris getting flung into the driver... that's bad from what I hear.  I mean, our warranty is pretty much dead at this point, and it's only about to get worse.
  
*Step 5.2:*
 Gently spin the cable connector by the nut to free the driver from the cup.  Your hands will require yoga-like poses to spin the driver without twisting the cables too much.
  

 TIP: As you can see, the solder point isn't the most stable in current form.  I used a touch of hot glue to secure the solder joints and prevent large pains in the arse.
  
 Alternatively, you could desolder like the good DIYer you are.. or Baller-Level DIYers would take this opportunity to swap for a non-rubbish connector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 When free, you should have somthing that looks like this (...well minus the missing half):

  
  
*Step 6 (THERE'S NO GOING BACK FROM HERE OUT!):*
 Please learn from my mistakes... PLEASE.
  
 Hifiman's screws strip far too easily.  I mean, just grab your screwdriver from the other room and by the time you return, they are guaranteed to already be stripped.  No lie.

 So, do your best remove _one _of the two screws.  There's no going back at this point, so you need to commit to the mod.  Don't hesitate. Just go slow.
  
 If you can get one screw out, then the other one (and likely stripped one) can just be bent back and forth and snapped right off!  Yes, it happened to me on both cups!  If you're careful, you can do this without scratching your cup.
  
  
 For those of you who want a more in-depth breakdown of the screw mechanism:

 This brass fitting is glued into the cup.  There is a small rubber spacer, and a screw holds it all together.  We will be removing the brass fitting in the next step!
  
*Step 7:*
 Time to remove the brass fittings.  I am sure there's an easier way to do this... really there's got to be.  But what worked best for me was this:

 Grab a philips screwdriver and a wood clothespin.                Line up the fitting with the hole in the clothes pin...                Knock the fitting through with a screwdriver!
  

 Now you're left with a stripped fitting...                                   And a messy, dirty hole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
*Step 8:*
 We'll fix that hole right up!
  
 Let's make that sloppy little hole into a nice big clean one.  The HE-400i yolk has prongs instead of screws to keep everything together.  Once the holes are shaped, we'll have easy access for future modding!
  
 Get yourself some cheap prison files from Habor Frieght...

 You can do this part by hand...                                              But it's soooo much faster with a drill!                                     Final touches may require some hand-dee-work
  

  
 All cleaned up...                                                                    What a looker...                                                                      Make sure it fits before proceeding!
  
*Step 9:*
 Repeat all that on the second cup!
                         
*Step 10:*
 Reverse it all and put everything back together.... OR
  
_This is the perfect time to Plasti-dip your cups! (Pictures and possibly guide to follow)_
  
*Step11:*
 Enjoy your very own alien-head!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Reserved


----------



## Thujone

Okay, I'm jelly. Now you have to figure out how to change the "HE-400i" into "HE-5LE".


----------



## mrscotchguy

Haha, I was thinking about that. I'm probably just going to plastidip over the HE-400i and hand paint something. Otherwise, someone I know has a 3D printer.... @Thujone!


----------



## Thujone

Hah! Just get me an STL file and I can do the rest.


----------



## Makiah S

The same woman appears twice, do you have a gorgeous lady to model for you :O if so lucky you
  
 otherwise that is brilliant! I'd love to some how mod my Wood HE 4 Cups onto the new had band... though for fear that I might royally screw my headphone I think I'll just enjoy it as is an save up for an upgrade. My HE 4 has been through a lot through the years  still kickin strong though! If I'm smart I'll upgrade to a HE 6 an pray to gawd my NFB10ES2 can drive it [chances are it can :3 it's a nice beefy amp] or maybe try to find something better. I'm thinking an HE 560, but too many mods for that imo


----------



## mrscotchguy

mshenay said:


> The same woman appears twice, do you have a gorgeous lady to model for you :O if so lucky you
> 
> otherwise that is brilliant! I'd love to some how mod my Wood HE 4 Cups onto the new had band... though for fear that I might royally screw my headphone I think I'll just enjoy it as is an save up for an upgrade. My HE 4 has been through a lot through the years  still kickin strong though! If I'm smart I'll upgrade to a HE 6 an pray to gawd my NFB10ES2 can drive it [chances are it can :3 it's a nice beefy amp] or maybe try to find something better. I'm thinking an HE 560, but too many mods for that imo


 
 ... No, the model is certainly not mine,  I just took some photos from Audio Advisor's website.  My fiance would never let me use her as a headphone model... but she sure loves her Sennheisers (though pronounces them "sonn-hisers"!)
  
 It couldn't be much more difficult to widen the holes in the wood cups than it is with plastic.  With wood, you just need to go slower to prevent cracking.  The plastic Hifiman cups are pretty darn resilient!
  
 I haven't heard the HE-560, but I will eventually own a HE-6 at some point... and then swap for the new headband!


----------



## Makiah S

mrscotchguy said:


> ... No, the model is certainly not mine,  I just took some photos from Audio Advisor's website.  My fiance would never let me use her as a headphone model... but she sure loves her Sennheisers (though pronounces them "sonn-hisers"!)
> 
> It couldn't be much more difficult to widen the holes in the wood cups than it is with plastic.  With wood, you just need to go slower to prevent cracking.  The plastic Hifiman cups are pretty darn resilient!
> 
> I haven't heard the HE-560, but I will eventually own a HE-6 at some point... and then swap for the new headband!


 
 Yea an the wood cups I have are REALLY really soft. More than Likely best to leave them as is. 
  
 still very cool man!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Updated photos


----------



## mtoc

no warranty?


----------



## mrscotchguy

mtoc said:


> no warranty?




Not after this mod! :evil:


----------



## Eddyfcknp

I did this mod to my HE500.  The removal of the brass fitting using the screwdriver... I have no idea how you managed that.


----------



## mrscotchguy

eddyfcknp said:


> I did this mod to my HE500.  The removal of the brass fitting using the screwdriver... I have no idea how you managed that.




Trust me, this was one of the most annoying and frustrating steps. At one point, I was wacking the fitting with a wrench and screwdriver!

Basically, the fitting is held in by glue and a tight fit. Once the seal from the glue is broken, the fitting just needs to be pushed out.

If you put the fitting on a hard surface, every "wack" causes the fitting to basically remain in the exact same spot since it "has nowhere to go".

I couldn't find any semi-hard, flat material that had a hole or gap in it besides the clothes pin that came off my bag of chips or whatever. It happened to be convenient... And worked, surprisingly!


----------



## Eddyfcknp

mrscotchguy said:


> Trust me, this was one of the most annoying and frustrating steps. At one point, I was wacking the fitting with a wrench and screwdriver!
> 
> Basically, the fitting is held in by glue and a tight fit. Once the seal from the glue is broken, the fitting just needs to be pushed out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What I found to work way better was a finishing nail, and a small hammer (ball peen is what I used), and slowly just tap at. It comes out with ease after a minute or 2 of tapping.


----------



## jerg

I knew it was doable hehe, great job OP.


----------



## mrscotchguy

jerg said:


> I knew it was doable hehe, great job OP.




Thanks Jerg!


----------



## b0ssMax

Can't believe i only saw this now.

How is the mod holding up?


----------



## Eddyfcknp

mrmax said:


> Can't believe i only saw this now.
> 
> How is the mod holding up?


 
  
 Mine is holding up quite well.


----------



## b0ssMax

Thanks Eddyfcknp. I'm seriously considering modding mine.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm very curious why HiFiMan is not offering the nicer new headbands on some of their current line. You'd think it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## raybone0566

highflyin9 said:


> I'm very curious why HiFiMan is not offering the nicer new headbands on some of their current line. You'd think it would be a no-brainer.


It is on every phone they sell currently with the exception of the he-6.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

*Correction:* I'm very curious why HiFiMan is not offering the nicer new headbands on *one headphone *in their current line. The HE-6 is my personal favorite of the bunch, but I don't care for the old headband. I suppose I could always mod it thanks to the detailed steps the OP outlined, I've been waiting so long for them to make this change.


----------



## kid vic

OH NO, just started running my HE-500 out of a speaker amp and now this and the grill mod will seal the deal


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

Has anyone ran into finding solder on their brass fittings (ferrules?) I tried asking Hifiman about it, but due to the language barrier and I assume they are using google translate, I am getting zero answers.


----------



## arteom

Can anyone measure the weight of the modified headphones?
  
 The HE-500 stock is supposed to weight 500g stock
 HE-400i comes in at 370g.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

*Step 7. *
  
 I have no idea how the OP managed to get the brass fitting out with that screw driver, but I went a different route.
 Highly recommend finding a small nail, I believe what I used was a nail called a Brad Nail and a small hammer.  Hell if you can't find a hammer you can use the handle part of the screw driver and just tap out the brass fitting.  It will probably take a minute or two but it will slide right out.


----------



## 39points

Wow that's a sick mod, good job


----------



## arteom

Fantastic guide! I got the HE-400i headband from hifiman, started on the mod. I am doing the mod on my HE-500. OP called it on atleast one stripped screw when removing the stock headband, had one strip on each side, but was able to bend and break the stripped screw. Actually found it easier than I thought it would be. A few things that made it easier, atleast on the HE-500 --
  
 I did not need to remove the cable connector. I actually tried to remove the cable connector, but was getting nowhere fast. I think you only need to remove the cable connector if you are going to spend extensive amount of time with the brass fittings, which came out really pretty easy for me. Here is what I did; I got the driver unscrewed from the housing, then moved out to the side a bit, put a zip lock bag to cover it as best possible. Then put a screwdriver over the brass fitting, and whacked the screwdriver with another (bigger) screwdriver. It took maybe 15 whacks to get it loose, just a minute of work. Got the idea from Eddyfcknp's post.
  
 I'm not quite done yet, my brother is borrowing my drill. Just need to widen the holes on the housing just a bit and I should be done.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

You're a brave man!  Those drivers, even with plastic over them, will suck up ANY metal debris big or small.  I would hate to see something like that happen, be careful!
  
 I actually cover my drivers in painters tape during the entire process.


----------



## arteom

eddyfcknp said:


> You're a brave man!  Those drivers, even with plastic over them, will suck up ANY metal debris big or small.  I would hate to see something like that happen, be careful!
> 
> I actually cover my drivers in painters tape during the entire process.


 
  
 Good advice with the painters tape, didn't think of that. I did pick out pieces of solder that were on brass fitting on the inner side with some needlenoses. As you can see I worked at my kitchen table, not my workbench, to avoid any odd medal residues.
  
 Quite honestly the section people need to be careful is when dealing with cable connectors, if you decide to try to remove them, be careful to not strip metal from the nut. This is why I don't recommend you try to remove the cable connector, and quickly tried to work around that.
  
 I did just go over each driver thoroughly using a bright light, trying to spot any small pieces of metal. Think I am in the clear. But yeah, anyone else doing the mod, listen to Eddy!


----------



## Eddyfcknp

Completely forgot about the nut starting to strip on the connector, very true, be careful of that.
  
 ALSO... be careful of the damn wires going to the connector, on both sides the solder came off, luckily I have a soldering iron and could easily fix that.


----------



## arteom

eddyfcknp said:


> Completely forgot about the nut starting to strip on the connector, very true, be careful of that.
> 
> ALSO... be careful of the damn wires going to the connector, on both sides the solder came off, luckily I have a soldering iron and could easily fix that.


 
  
 The positive lead did not seem like it could be easily soldered back on. On my set the positive lead was crimped, the negative lead was soldered to outer shield. Did not seem like it would have been too easy to deal with on the driver side either, could see the soldered wire, but did not looked like I could get a soldering tip in there too easily. Another reason I decided to skip removing the connector.


----------



## arteom

All done, makes sound, no horrible static! Night and day difference in terms of comfort.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

Looks good!


----------



## arteom

eddyfcknp said:


> Looks good!




Thanks Eddy, appreciate your help along the way!


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Hi guys, i followed the same principle as the mod but added a twist. In exchanging emails with Hifiman, i oppted to get the earcups with the headband for the HE560 which they didnt charge me extra for. If you are going to take the extra step of transplanting the drivers in the new ear cups, there are things you have to look out for

1. As you probably know that the new stock headphones headphones now are standard at 2.5mm stereo. The company asked me if i needed connectors, and i said "no i already have some on my HE500's cups." They sent me the cups with a box and an assembly on the inside to allow for a 2.5mm jack, but no jack to be found. Because the assembly is glued from the inside the cups, drilling it out with an electric drill is nessisary if you wish to keep the F connectors, and not spend another 100 dollars on a cable. Otherwise, ask Hifiman to include the old F-Connectors or new 2.5mm when you order the cups.

2. Because the drivers on the new stock are single sided magnetic structures, when placing the HE500 driver in the earcups, the plastic bit that holds down the drivers, and acts as a housing for the earpads, they stick up 1/16th-1/8th of an inch. It does NOT leave the drivers exposed to dust (honestly more dust would go through the earcups than that 16th inch gap) but people with OCD watch out! The only thing i would think is having a plastic ring go around this gap, but i wouldnt know where to get one. 

Any who, no complaints on this mod; they are gorgeous. Take thay Dr. Pepper Beats!!!


----------



## wje

When making the replacement order through Hifiman, you are given a choice of the older style SMC or the newer 2.5mm cup versions.  Do the replacement cups come with new connectors?  Or, does one have to move the old connectors to the new cups when making the swap?
  
 Thanks ...


----------



## Eddyfcknp

wje said:


> When making the replacement order through Hifiman, you are given a choice of the older style SMC or the newer 2.5mm cup versions.  Do the replacement cups come with new connectors?  Or, does one have to move the old connectors to the new cups when making the swap?
> 
> Thanks ...


 
  
 Are you doing a headband swap or a driver implant?
  
 Also I do not think the cups come with connectors.


----------



## wje

eddyfcknp said:


> Are you doing a headband swap or a driver implant?
> 
> Also I do not think the cups come with connectors.


 
  
 I'd like to do both.  The headband swap as well as new cups.


----------



## BuLLeT_BaiT

Thanks mrscotchguy, just completed this mod step by step without any issues. I ended up not removing the connectors and just sealing the drivers in sandwich bags.The comfort difference is night and day. Gonna settle down for a long listening sesh with a glass of Lagavulin.


----------



## wje

eddyfcknp said:


> Are you doing a headband swap or a driver implant?
> 
> Also I do not think the cups come with connectors.


 
  
 I'm ready for the transplant.  The HE-560 cups do come with the 2.5mm female connectors.  I can't confirm if this is the case for the SMC connectors being included with those cups.  That option wasn't available when I made the inquiry and ordered.  I'd rather have the newer style connectors, but I do have plenty of cable supplies to create either type.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

wje said:


> I'm ready for the transplant.  The HE-560 cups do come with the 2.5mm female connectors.  I can't confirm if this is the case for the SMC connectors being included with those cups.  That option wasn't available when I made the inquiry and ordered.  I'd rather have the newer style connectors, but I do have plenty of cable supplies to create either type.


 
  
 Oh that's awesome! What did that end up costing you?
 Also do you have a picture of the inside of the cup, I'm curious about the connector.


----------



## wje

eddyfcknp said:


> Oh that's awesome! What did that end up costing you?
> Also do you have a picture of the inside of the cup, I'm curious about the connector.


 
  
 I tried to take a picture of the inside of the cup, but my camera wasn't cooperating in macro mode.  I'll try to get a better shot before I start the transplant.  When you contact Hifiman to order the replacement headband and ear cups, the cost is $80.00 (US$$) and includes FedEx express shipping from China.  Though, mine was held up by one day because the description of the item wasn't sufficient to make it through customs.  I sent the caseworker at FedEx a good description of the item(s) and their intended purposes, they then released the package for the final leg of the shipment to me.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

wje said:


> I tried to take a picture of the inside of the cup, but my camera wasn't cooperating in macro mode.  I'll try to get a better shot before I start the transplant.  When you contact Hifiman to order the replacement headband and ear cups, the cost is $80.00 (US$$) and includes FedEx express shipping from China.  Though, mine was held up by one day because the description of the item wasn't sufficient to make it through customs.  I sent the caseworker at FedEx a good description of the item(s) and their intended purposes, they then released the package for the final leg of the shipment to me.


 
  
 Oh that's not too bad at all.  Only issue I would have going the new cup route is the ring Duck was talking about.  It sticks out way too much for my liking, I want that flush look.


----------



## wje

eddyfcknp said:


> Oh that's not too bad at all.  Only issue I would have going the new cup route is the ring Duck was talking about.  It sticks out way too much for my liking, I want that flush look.


 
  
 Actually, there might be a way around this.  There's a metal piece inserted into the cup and fits against the outer ring of the cup.  I'll see if that piece is required.  If it's not, I'll go without it and that should allow me to close off that gap by 1/32", which would minimize it a bit more.  I'll keep the thread updated as I progress, but can't start until later tonight.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

wje said:


> Actually, there might be a way around this.  There's a metal piece inserted into the cup and fits against the outer ring of the cup.  I'll see if that piece is required.  If it's not, I'll go without it and that should allow me to close off that gap by 1/32", which would minimize it a bit more.  I'll keep the thread updated as I progress, but can't start until later tonight.


 
  
  
 I think I see the ring in your picture.  I wonder if it's there for structural reasons? Anyways, best of luck, and take pictures along the process!


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

wje said:


> Actually, there might be a way around this.  There's a metal piece inserted into the cup and fits against the outer ring of the cup.  I'll see if that piece is required.  If it's not, I'll go without it and that should allow me to close off that gap by 1/32", which would minimize it a bit more.  I'll keep the thread updated as I progress, but can't start until later tonight.


 lol i just drilled that out and epoxied the smc connectors to the thing; fit like a glove. I didnt wanna spend money on more cables


----------



## wje

thegadaffiduck said:


> lol i just drilled that out and epoxied the smc connectors to the thing; fit like a glove. I didnt wanna spend money on more cables


 
  
 I don't have to spend money on more cables - I have the parts.


----------



## wje

OK, I've completed the task of transplanting the drivers into the new cups and have them playing at this time.  I built a cable with 2.5mm connectors this past weekend, so I was all ready for this day.
  
 I'll take you through a series of pictures showing a bit more detail on the insides of the HE-560 cups vs. the HE-500 cups.  In my case, I have a pretty tight fit with the drivers -- and virtually no gap has been created that would impact anything -- even visually.
  
 Here's how the installation appears on the HE-500 cups and the black ring is flush.
  

  
  
 Here's how the completed installation appears on the HE-560 cups.  Quite flat and almost flush, with just a slight lip.
  

  
  
 The "pesky" ring that's included on the inside of the HE-560 cups.  The ring is just set loose into the cup, so it can easily be removed.
  

  
  
 The HE-500 cups don't have a metal ring or spacer on the outer cups.  Just the molded plastic with the screw holes.  After removing the metal ring, this is virtually how the HE-560 appears.
  

  
  
 Inside view of the HE-560 cups.  Molded plastic exposed as well as the screw holes.  Also, you can see the 2.5mm female connector.
  

  
  
 Another picture of the 2.5mm female connector on the inside of the HE-560 cups.  This picture also shows how the ring as it is set in place in the driver cups before I removed it and set it aside.
  

  
  
 It took me just a little over an hour to complete the swap.  Desoldering the old wires, checking the polarity, removing the old drivers, soldering the new wires, installing the drivers in the new cups, installing the headband and then finally testing.  Also, some time was consumed with capturing some photos of the items I've shared above.
  
 Was it worth it?  I think so.  The newer headband is quite a bit more comfortable.  The cup switch is nice if one wants the woodgrain touch.  The sound isn't different - or doesn't seem to be from what my ears can tell.  It's quite enjoyable.  The HE-500 driver is still a heavier driver since it has magnets on both sides - where the HE-400S, 400I, 560 as well as the HE-4 have only the magnet structure on one side of the driver which means slightly less weight. 
  
 I'll be heading to the Nashville meet this weekend.  I'm looking forward to finally hearing a pair of HE-560 headphones as I haven't heard them yet.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

wje said:


> OK, I've completed the task of transplanting the drivers into the new cups and have them playing at this time.  I built a cable with 2.5mm connectors this past weekend, so I was all ready for this day.
> 
> I'll take you through a series of pictures showing a bit more detail on the insides of the HE-560 cups vs. the HE-500 cups.  In my case, I have a pretty tight fit with the drivers -- and virtually no gap has been created that would impact anything -- even visually.
> 
> ...




I didnt take out the plastic, and there is a 16th of an inch the housing sticks outword. IVE DONE ENOUGH


----------



## wje

thegadaffiduck said:


> I didnt take out the plastic, and there is a 16th of an inch the housing sticks outword. IVE DONE ENOUGH


 
  
 I didn't take out the plastic either, just the metal ring.  For your retrofits, did you keep the metal spacer ring in the HE-560 cups?  However, you're right, there is a lip and for some, this could be a deal breaker when it comes to fit and finish.  Myself?  I'm not as worried about the lip that's there from the raised plastic trim ring as it doesn't affect the sound and with the pads installed, you can barely detect it.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

wje said:


> I didn't take out the plastic either, just the metal ring.  For your retrofits, did you keep the metal spacer ring in the HE-560 cups?  However, you're right, there is a lip and for some, this could be a deal breaker when it comes to fit and finish.  Myself?  I'm not as worried about the lip that's there from the raised plastic trim ring as it doesn't affect the sound and with the pads installed, you can barely detect it.




The gap is bigger since i didnt take out the spacer. Even then, the driver is not exposed, and will not change the sound, or effect the integrity of the headphone and driver by any means


----------



## bracko

I didn't take the metal ring out. It is there to guide the screws into the holes and to protect the cables coming from the drivers. I also bought the original HE-560 aluminum trim rings that hold the ear pads in place. There is no gap at all. The HE-500 driver with those two rings fits perfectly into the cup.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

bracko said:


> I didn't take the metal ring out. It is there to guide the screws into the holes and to protect the cables coming from the drivers. I also bought the original HE-560 aluminum trim rings that hold the ear pads in place. There is no gap at all. The HE-500 driver with those two rings fits perfectly into the cup.


 
  
 Ah so the trick is to use the HE560 aluminum trim ring instead of the HE500 for a flush fit?


----------



## bracko

eddyfcknp said:


> Ah so the trick is to use the HE560 aluminum trim ring instead of the HE500 for a flush fit?


 
 I guess so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A pair of these only costs $10 and is well worth the price.


----------



## wje

bracko said:


> I didn't take the metal ring out. It is there to guide the screws into the holes and to protect the cables coming from the drivers. I also bought the original HE-560 aluminum trim rings that hold the ear pads in place. There is no gap at all. The HE-500 driver with those two rings fits perfectly into the cup.


 
  
 Thanks for this important information!  With the HE-560 aluminum trim rings that hold the ear pads in place, I'm assuming that it prevents the ear pads from turning and getting out of position - especially the focus ear pads.   The HE-400s that I had, had 4 "slots" to receive the ear pad clips and the ear pads didn't spin on that pair of  ear pads.
  
 Again, thanks for this information.


----------



## bracko

wje said:


> Thanks for this important information!  With the HE-560 aluminum trim rings that hold the ear pads in place, I'm assuming that it prevents the ear pads from turning and getting out of position - especially the focus ear pads.   The HE-400s that I had, had 4 "slots" to receive the ear pad clips and the ear pads didn't spin on that pair of  ear pads.
> 
> Again, thanks for this information.


 
 No problems. That is correct. The FocusPads cannot turn once placed correctly in the slots on the trim ring.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

bracko said:


> No problems. That is correct. The FocusPads cannot turn once placed correctly in the slots on the trim ring.




Geez oh should get those rings to stop my Alpha Pads from Spinning


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Maybe someone take a pic of what this trim is so i know what i would be ordering


----------



## bracko

thegadaffiduck said:


> Maybe someone take a pic of what this trim is so i know what i would be ordering


 
 Here is it on the Hifiman Store site:
  
http://store.hifiman.com/index.php/accessories/aluminum-trim-ring.html


----------



## jerg

This transplanting mod is quickly evolving into something that's quite doable now! Credits to the brave posters in this thread. Especially considering Hifiman seems to be happy to provide HE560 headband/cups affordably.
  
 I'm curious now if it's a worthy effort to make a HE6->HE560 transplant. That'd be sweet.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

jerg said:


> This transplanting mod is quickly evolving into something that's quite doable now! Credits to the brave posters in this thread. Especially considering Hifiman seems to be happy to provide HE560 headband/cups affordably.
> 
> I'm curious now if it's a worthy effort to make a HE6->HE560 transplant. That'd be sweet.




Definitely not for the faint of heart that's for sure. It probably is, because as ive iterated already, all hifiman drivers and cups are dimensioned almost identically


----------



## bracko

jerg said:


> I'm curious now if it's a worthy effort to make a HE6->HE560 transplant. That'd be sweet.


 
  
 I am quite certainly sure it would be a worthy effort. Too shame I don't have HE-6 drivers.
 I definitely prefer HE-500 drivers + HE-560 headband/cups to the stock HE-560. HE-6 with HE-560 headband and cups would be a real killer


----------



## wje

bracko said:


> Here is it on the Hifiman Store site:
> 
> http://store.hifiman.com/index.php/accessories/aluminum-trim-ring.html


 
  
 I'm assuming that by ordering "1" it would be for a pair?  Or, do we have to add "2" to the cart to get a pair?
  
 Thanks for posting this great link!  It's great that we can order this off of the Web site.


----------



## bracko

wje said:


> I'm assuming that by ordering "1" it would be for a pair?  Or, do we have to add "2" to the cart to get a pair?
> 
> Thanks for posting this great link!  It's great that we can order this off of the Web site.


 
  
 The price is for a pair of aluminum rings. Even a pair of absorbing rings and 12 screws are included.


----------



## wje

bracko said:


> The price is for a pair of aluminum rings. Even a pair of absorbing rings and 12 screws are included.


 
  
 Thank you for confirming this with additional details.  I've made my order and received the shipping tracking number.  Yeah!


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

For anyone whos lurking the threads, i have mine with Alpha Pads and spare cable for 600usd


----------



## ady1989

I just did this to my HE500s and it turned out great. I did not remove the audio jacks though, I was just careful not to stress the wires. I covered both sides of the driver in masking tape AND put it in a bag. I took no chances with stuff getting in there. Do this very early on because if you drop a screw in there the magnets in the drivers will pull it in so hard it will do damage. Basically do it as soon as the bare driver is exposed.
  
 A few tips for anyone reading this thread:
  
 - the Hifiman screws don't strip easy and mine had evidence of loctite or other thread sealant. They were a bit tight but all you need is a really good (new) screwdriver tip. It's a Ph#1 and I had no problems slipping using PB Swiss bits. They are insanely expensive but I have a lot of good tools around, the fit is so precise you couldn't strip them if you tried.
  
 - the little brass inserts are super easy to remove. Take a screw that you pulled out and thread it back in 1 or 2 turns, just barely. One side I was able to push out with just my thumb, the other I had to use the screwdriver to push the screw in with the insert. Just make SURE you back it up on the other side with your fingers so you don't crack the plastic. It's super easy to hold from the back and take the screw out after.
  
 Thanks and good luck to anyone trying this! It's really quite easy to do and you can get away without soldering if you're careful.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Are the HE-500/HE-6 cups heavier than the 400S/i/560 cups? Do the 560 cups weigh more than the 400S ones?
  
 HE-500/6 is 500g without cable.
  
 How much lighter is the new headband over the old one?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Hilariously enough i measured it on a scale(with Alpha Pads, and they were 50g heavier. I dont think the cups are any heavier, they are all made from the same plastic, except the 560 has a vinear trim. Whether or not they are heavier, the new headband takes the weight off very well, although bendning the headband the fit your head on the old stock helps a lot too


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

If the HE-500/HE-6 cups weigh the same as the new cups then I won't bother transplanting them across.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Fair enough, i just did it as a aesthetic thing. Although, you would have to poke out the threading bits where the screw was to get the new headband on. Taking the driver out is a requirement both ways


----------



## cocolinho

Big thumb up for this nice thread. All went smooth for me. Few remarks from my experience
 - When removing the driver from the cup , the felt placed on the driver is glued to the connector, gently push the driver with your thumb where the glue is, the driver will easily move from the connector.
 - best method to remove the brass fitting is to gently hammer on it with a small nail
 - do not disconnect the cable from the driver, really not needed
 - to make a bigger hole into the cup to fit the new headband you need to use a 5.5mm "wick" (don't know the right word in english)
 - new headband is approx. 40g lighter than original one (80g vs 120g) 
 - clamping is more important with new headband
  
 Just to it! I did and all went smooth and I'm far from being an expert!
  
 #proudofme


----------



## arteom

tenmoonsnorth said:


> If the HE-500/HE-6 cups weigh the same as the new cups then I won't bother transplanting them across.


 
  
 I had previously asked the same question in the past without getting an answer, then went ahead with the mod. I'm not sure if the weight post the mod is much different, but you will no longer perceive the weight of the headphone as an issue after the mod. The new headband is just that much better in dispersing the weight, it is night and day difference!!


----------



## mazui

I did this mod to my HE-400 cans along with new Veganpads about a month ago and the difference has been night and day! Previously I was using a Beyer-style headband (with stock velour pads) and I would still get hotspots from the headband after an hour or two of wearing the headphones. The updated suspension headband is significantly better at distributing the weight comfortably and is easier to adjust. I can wear the headphones for hours now and forget they are there! Additionally, the Veganpads remove any clamping discomfort (stock really wasn't bad in that regard, but the new pads are still better) and really just feel much more comfortable in general.
  
 Some notes from my modification:

I completely removed the drivers from the cups as I wanted to paint the cups while they were disassembled. The SMC connectors on my cans had some kind of glue or epoxy covering them to keep them from loosening. I had to use a blade and file to chip/file the glue off so I could remove the connectors with a wrench/pliers. Be careful when doing this as it is easy to damage the connector/wiring, and even the cups.
Pressing the brass fittings out as ady1989 suggested was quite easy compared to hammering them out. Just be careful to not crack the cup due to pressure or hard contact with your work space.
Widening the openings for the headband posts with a file is a pain. A drill or small rotary tool would be a lot easier. Again, easy to damage the cups if you are not careful (mine have a noticeable gouge on the outer surface from the file slipping.
Definitely tape up your drivers and cover them with a bag or something. Filing all the glue and plastic is extremely messy and you will get shavings all over your drivers if you don't cover them or put them away from your work area.
Plasti-dip is extremely fragile for the first 36 hours or so after applying. I thought I would be alright to reassemble the headphones after 18-20 hours of drying and damaged the paint around the inner edges (where the pads meet the cans). I don't think mine are in immediate danger of peeling but I feel like they will be after a year or two and it is going to be a major pain to disassemble them for repainting without damaging the new headband.
Large-diameter pads like the Veganpads will interfere with the range of motion of the new headband. Specifically, the top of the pads cannot move outwards past the inner edge of the headband arm. This could cause comfort or seal issues for people with wide heads.
  
  
 Overall this mod required a decent bit of effort but the results are very much worth it. If I had to do it again, I would have ordered new cups along with the headband and just transplanted the drivers to save myself a lot of hassle.


----------



## Benny-x

I just bought the parts from HiFiMAN for the mod. I bought both the headband assembly + cups for the HE-400S(silver) and the headband assembly + cups for the HE-560. I'll see what looks best, then go ahead with them.
  
 I kind of want to turn the HE-6 into a mini Stax SR-007 MkI looking set of phones, but at the same time I'm a fan of the "wood band" on the HE-560 as well. We'll see how it goes. I also want to compare the cup material of the stock HE-6 cups vs. the new ones.
  
 This also opens the opportunity for adding some 70 durometer sorbothane a la Stax vibration damping thread~~ Fun times ahead.
  
 I also bought the aluminum rings that are used to hold the drivers to the cups, hopefully they bring some benefit beyond just not feeling like schiit like the plastic ones do...


----------



## jerg

benny-x said:


> I just bought the parts from HiFiMAN for the mod. I bought both the headband assembly + cups for the HE-400S(silver) and the headband assembly + cups for the HE-560. I'll see what looks best, then go ahead with them.
> 
> I kind of want to turn the HE-6 into a mini Stax SR-007 MkI looking set of phones, but at the same time I'm a fan of the "wood band" on the HE-560 as well. We'll see how it goes. I also want to compare the cup material of the stock HE-6 cups vs. the new ones.
> 
> ...


 
 One thing I'm interested about is whether or not HE560 cups are lighter than HE400S cups, because of the wood veneer replacing a portion of the plastic volume. Do you happen to have a balance around to measure their masses?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

jerg said:


> One thing I'm interested about is whether or not HE560 cups are lighter than HE400S cups, because of the wood veneer replacing a portion of the plastic volume. Do you happen to have a balance around to measure their masses?




I only had the500s and 560s to compare against. The newerstock proved a bit lighter, but with Alpha Pads, it ended up being 56grams over its stock threshold of 500ish


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

benny-x said:


> I just bought the parts from HiFiMAN for the mod. I bought both the headband assembly + cups for the HE-400S(silver) and the headband assembly + cups for the HE-560. I'll see what looks best, then go ahead with them.
> 
> I kind of want to turn the HE-6 into a mini Stax SR-007 MkI looking set of phones, but at the same time I'm a fan of the "wood band" on the HE-560 as well. We'll see how it goes. I also want to compare the cup material of the stock HE-6 cups vs. the new ones.
> 
> ...




I rather like the HE6 cups, so i would keep them with a new headband.


----------



## Benny-x

jerg said:


> One thing I'm interested about is whether or not HE560 cups are lighter than HE400S cups, because of the wood veneer replacing a portion of the plastic volume. Do you happen to have a balance around to measure their masses?


 
 I think if there's a difference in new stock cup weight it's going to be pretty small. But yeah, I've got one at work and that's where the parts are being sent, so I'll weigh them and let you know. Very happy to be able to help the ever so helpful Jerg


----------



## Benny-x

thegadaffiduck said:


> I rather like the HE6 cups, so i would keep them with a new headband.


 
 Haha, you know that's what I'm really thinking anyway   I wanted the option to check out the new ones, even if I don't use them here I bet I'll find a place for them somewhere~
  
 And hey, does anyone here happen to know what the original HE-6 cups are made of? The new ones are all painted plastic, but the original HE-6 cups have looked like they might be resin or wood or something non-plastic. Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

benny-x said:


> Haha, you know that's what I'm really thinking anyway   I wanted the option to check out the new ones, even if I don't use them here I bet I'll find a place for them somewhere~
> 
> And hey, does anyone here happen to know what the original HE-6 cups are made of? The new ones are all painted plastic, but the original HE-6 cups have looked like they might be resin or wood or something non-plastic. Can anyone fill me in?




The original HE5 was made of a wood, but due to its poor ergonomics, and tendencies of cracking rather easily, all future Hifiman Headphones cups were made of plastic


----------



## Benny-x

thegadaffiduck said:


> The original HE5 was made of a wood, but due to its poor ergonomics, and tendencies of cracking rather easily, all future Hifiman Headphones cups were made of plastic


 
 Yeah, I saw those full teak cups in a review one time on the HE-560. Those did look nice, but I hear the varnishing process was also tough to control QC wise. 
  
 Alright, so the HE-6 cups are also plastic. That's too bad, I wished they were epoxy resin or something like that. 
  
 Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## goforthepod

Anyone's got the old hifiman headband that they are willing to part with? please pm me (CONUS)


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

goforthepod said:


> Anyone's got the old hifiman headband that they are willing to part with? please pm me (CONUS)




Contact hifiman


----------



## sinkingsteam

After hammering the brass fitting for 10 minutes without success, I used the nuclear method: a 4mm metal drill will transmute the brass into fine pixie dust in less than 1 minute.
 Clean, easy, doesn't damage the rest of the plastic cup.


----------



## illitirit

I know this is alot to ask but I hope someone who has done the mod can walk me through step by step as this is the first time I have ever done this sort of thing.
  
 My HE500 headband has been falling apart and I want to replace the entire headphone with HE560 headband and earcups.

 I am a bit confused about how the whole process should play out even with reading the original post instructions.
  
 Here are a few questions hopefully someone can answer :
  
  
 1.)  If I want to replace both headband and earcups, am I basically just taking out the HE500 drivers of the original HE500 and discarding the ENTIRE housing of the HE500?  Am I supposed to save anything / parts / connectors?
  
 2.)  When I do take the drivers out of the HE500, since the drivers are magnetic, what am I supposed to expect?  If I am not careful are they going to violently clamp to each other and possibly break?  
  
 3.)  Id really prefer not to pay for another cable, however since the HE560 comes with the new connectors, how exactly am I supposed to fit the old connectors in?  If this is a really annoying thing to do then I would not be against buying a new cable.
  
 4.)  I know the original post was to only swap the headband, but could anybody that has done both the earcup + headband swap post in detail step by step and what I should watch out for?  Again, I know its alot to ask, but I would like to get a good picture of the entire process in my mind before I proceed.
  
 5.)  I emailed hifiman about purchasing the headband + earcups,  What should I expect to be paying for this?  They have not responded to me yet.
  
 Thank you for any responses.  This mod really will terrify me honestly.  I am pretty good at tinkering with things but this honestly takes it to a whole new level for me.  I love my HE500 and would like to give them new life if I can.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

illitirit said:


> I know this is alot to ask but I hope someone who has done the mod can walk me through step by step as this is the first time I have ever done this sort of thing.
> 
> My HE500 headband has been falling apart and I want to replace the entire headphone with HE560 headband and earcups.
> 
> ...




1. Removal is a requirment, whether you want to use a différent cup,or modify the original cups to fit the new headband (refer to beginning of post for the ladder). Dont throw anything out...

2. Put them on a towel so the magnetic popularity doesnt collect dust from your work space. I dont know about the drivers clamping against each other but yeah, keep them faaar away from eachother.

3. You can ask for new earcups without the 2.5mmconnectors, but even if you ask without the connectors, they still include the housing for a connection... It requires some modding to get them out, then thereafter you can put the SMC Connectors from your already existing headphones into them. Just to know, once they are tightened into the housing, they will have to be epoxied so they dont move.... EVER

4. The obvious risks are damaging the drivers. No matter what you will have to take the drivers out and expose them to the elements. Unless you're like me and had completely stripped screws holding the headband in the cups holding it together, get an old stock OR if you dont know how, or feel unformfortable doing this mod. Get someone who knows how to do this to help you.

5. 50 bucks in change give or take


----------



## illitirit

Has anyone had a problem with hifiman trying to procure a HE560 headband?
  
 Over the weekend I was back and forth with their customer service and at first they tell me 50$ for the HE560 headband, gives me a pay link and tells me to tell her when I have paid.
  
 Upon a whim, I just asked her if that price reflected is only for the headband and not the earcups because originally i wanted both headband + earcups.  I wanted to make sure before I paid them money.
  
  
  
 The customer service rep in her next response email then tells me all of a sudden that this is what i'll be getting:
  
 The exact photo she gave me :
  

  
 What she said verbatim :
  
  
"The attachment is the headband of HE400i, which is similar with HE560.
It doesn;t have earcups."
 
 
So if i had paid without asking, she would have sent me this?  Whats even funnier is that the picture is not even of a HE400i headband.
 
Not sure what to do at this point, but im glad I didnt pay them.  They still have not responded to me from my last email which I simply asked, "So, if I pay you for a he560 headband, I'm not getting an HE560 headband?  Do you not have stock?"


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

illitirit said:


> Has anyone had a problem with hifiman trying to procure a HE560 headband?
> 
> Over the weekend I was back and forth with their customer service and at first they tell me 50$ for the HE560 headband, gives me a pay link and tells me to tell her when I have paid.
> 
> ...




I've ordered lots of parts over customer service. They are very good about the orders, usually. I think the person you got is new, or just dumb


----------



## illitirit

thegadaffiduck said:


> I've ordered lots of parts over customer service. They are very good about the orders, usually. I think the person you got is new, or just dumb


 
  
  
 Okay upon further back and forth I guess her english is not too great which is probably what caused a ton of confusion on my end.
  
 Her intent was to show me that in the picture that I would be receiving a headband with no earcups, the HE560 headband.  But she had no picture of a HE560 headband with no earcups so I guess she just randomly googled a pic.  I still have no idea why she called that picture a HE400i headband though.
  
 Finally after so much effort with her I finally understood what she was trying to tell me.  I paid 50$ for the headband, hopefully it comes quick.  Does hifiman give you a tracking # for shipments?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

illitirit said:


> Okay upon further back and forth I guess her english is not too great which is probably what caused a ton of confusion on my end.
> 
> Her intent was to show me that in the picture that I would be receiving a headband with no earcups, the HE560 headband.  But she had no picture of a HE560 headband with no earcups so I guess she just randomly googled a pic.  I still have no idea why she called that picture a HE400i headband though.
> 
> Finally after so much effort with her I finally understood what she was trying to tell me.  I paid 50$ for the headband, hopefully it comes quick.  Does hifiman give you a tracking # for shipments?


 they have for me. They will prepare the shipment, then email you back with shipping info. They ship with DHL; super fast


----------



## illitirit

thegadaffiduck said:


> they have for me. They will prepare the shipment, then email you back with shipping info. They ship with DHL; super fast


 
  
  
 you were right, they arrived this morning.  2 days from hong kong thats crazy lol.
  
  
 I am about to attemp the mod but one thing I am uncertain of is after everything is removed from the earcup housing, what size hold should I drill into the earcup to enlarge it?
  
 A previous post said 5.5mm "wick hole" so im not sure if he was describing the hole I am wondering about.
  
 Can someone let me know what size they used for enlarging the earcup holes?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

illitirit said:


> you were right, they arrived this morning.  2 days from hong kong thats crazy lol.
> 
> 
> I am about to attemp the mod but one thing I am uncertain of is after everything is removed from the earcup housing, what size hold should I drill into the earcup to enlarge it?
> ...


 hole for what? You dont need to enlarge the earcups


----------



## illitirit

thegadaffiduck said:


> hole for what? You dont need to enlarge the earcups


 
 The screw holes for the brass fitments in the HE500 cups.  Dont i need to enlarge those to make the HE560 headband fit the stock he500 cups?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

illitirit said:


> The screw holes for the brass fitments in the HE500 cups.  Dont i need to enlarge those to make the HE560 headband fit the stock he500 cups?




Just get rid of the ringed brass fitting. Check the first page witb instructions on how to do it. You dont need to enlarge anything


----------



## illitirit

thegadaffiduck said:


> Just get rid of the ringed brass fitting. Check the first page witb instructions on how to do it. You dont need to enlarge anything


 


> *Step 8:*
> We'll fix that hole right up!
> 
> Let's make that sloppy little hole into a nice big clean one.  The HE-400i yolk has prongs instead of screws to keep everything together.  Once the holes are shaped, we'll have easy access for future modding!
> ...


 
  
 Step 8 of the original post, I dont need to drill or enlarge these holes?


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

illitirit said:


> Step 8 of the original post, I dont need to drill or enlarge these holes?




Hell no.


----------



## arteom

If you are using the stock HE-500 cups and a HE400i headband, you will need a drill to expand the holes just enough so you can install the new headband on to the old cups.


----------



## illitirit

arteom said:


> If you are using the stock HE-500 cups and a HE400i headband, you will need a drill to expand the holes just enough so you can install the new headband on to the old cups.


 
 do you know what size drill bit I should use?


----------



## illitirit

I just finished the mod, took me around 3 hours since I broke one of the wires.  I had to resolder it on without tearing the magnet open, which was extremely difficult considering there is not alot of space to maneuver around.
  
 This mod really stressed me out lol.
  
 Those brass inserts were really a pain to get out, I actually ended up twisting the plastic frame slowly to get it out since all 4 of my screws connected to the brass inserts were stripped.
  
  
 As far as the correct size drill bit, it is indeed 5.5mm or 7/32.  Im not sure why previous poster told me I didnt need to enlarge anything, you absolutely do 100%.
  
  
  
  
 Comfort has increased at least 10 fold, its a night and day difference between the stock HE500 headband.  Feels alot lighter as well.
  
 For me the mod was stressful, however at the end of it now it was worth absolutely worth it.


----------



## C0rnholio

So you ended up paying 50$ for the HE-560 headband and kept your old HE-500 cups. Didn't they have any HE-560 cups for you to purchase ?
 This is probably the route I'm gonna go too.
 So long story short, remove the HE-500 drivers from the old cups. Remove the old headband connectors from the old cups, drill the hole bigger ( 5.5 ) - fit the new headband on the old cups via the bigger holes, put the drivers back in and thats it 
 What I am curious about though .. if I decide to get the HE-560 cups as well ( if they have them anyway ) - would I be required to purchase HE-560 pads or the ones I already have from my HE-500s will fit ?


----------



## arteom

Earpads from the HE-500 will fit. But if you're going to place an order you might as well get the focuspads or the focuspads-a. That too greatly increases comfort for these headphones.


----------



## C0rnholio

Anyone stil has their original HE500 headband by any chance? The reason why found this thread was cause one of my cans just broke loose cause of the idiotic design they had by having the 2 screws tight fitted into plastic :| I tried fitting some 2 smaller screws but of course I managed to completely ruin the plastic "cap" that initially came loose 
 I received an email from their Customer Service that they dont sell the HE500 headband and now I asked if I can purchase the HE-560 one in order to do this mod and I am very afraid they might refuse this also :| In case of a refusal I am willing to purchase an original HE-500 band in case you guys still have it and it's not broken of course.


----------



## ZeXoN

I have been in contact with HiFiMan and they don't sell Headband any more 
I want the 560 headband for my HE-500 but it's all over now


----------



## wje

zexon said:


> I have been in contact with HiFiMan and they don't sell Headband any more
> I want the 560 headband for my HE-500 but it's all over now


 
  
 That's very unfortunate.  I guess they caught on that lots of people were performing the mod to make the HE-500 a much more comfortable pair of headphones.


----------



## ZeXoN

I think so, but how can they just do what so if you broken your HE-560 so your lost


----------



## wje

zexon said:


> I think so, but how can they just do what so if you broken your HE-560 so your lost


 
  
 If you have a pair of HE-560 headphones that have encountered an issue, you should be able to send them in for repair if the headphones are under warranty.  That's how other manufacturers deal with repair issues on their products.


----------



## ZeXoN

Yes I can see that now, but want them so badly to make that mod


----------



## Fink24

Yeah, I also wanted to do that mod, but I also got rejected 
If anyone has a spare headband (maybe even with he-560 cups), consider sending me a pm.


----------



## ZeXoN

Good idea if anyone wants to sell the headband and cups I want to buy it


----------



## arteom

have you guys tried asking for the HE-400i headband? The mod was originally based around that model.


----------



## Fink24

I saw this on the HE-6 Thread (from dill3000) and I wanted to do this ever since. I think it gives the HE-6 a little bit of the flagship look it deservers.
  

  
 The HE-400i cups were never really an option for me, but then again, it still looks better than my current HE-6 with the HD-600 headband cushion. (it is comfortable though)


----------



## ZeXoN

arteom said:


> have you guys tried asking for the HE-400i headband? The mod was originally based around
> that model.




Yes in the mail I received there stood they don't sell any headband


----------



## JBal4

So why not use/cannibalize a set of he350? they are going for pretty cheap used, and you dont have to feel to bad about it since they dont sound all that great to begin with


----------



## Fink24

You got me thinking now. As I already said, I want the HE-560 cups for the better looks, but I also don’t want to waste my custom cable, that I ordered on Black Friday (before I contacted Hifiman)


----------



## wje

The use of the HE-350 for just the cups and the headband seems like a good idea.  I'm not sure if the mounting holes are the same for their dynamic driver as opposed for their planar driver though.  One would think they would make the housings and fittings as universal as possible to keep the parts count for their various offerings to a minimum.


----------



## arteom

zexon said:


> Yes in the mail I received there stood they don't sell any headband


 
  
 Ah shame. Honestly when I contacted them I did not ask to buy a headband, I told them I had a HE-400i with a broken headband. I know, I am going to hell for that, was totally worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## canthearyou

jbal4 said:


> So why not use/cannibalize a set of he350? they are going for pretty cheap used, and you dont have to feel to bad about it since they dont sound all that great to begin with







wje said:


> The use of the HE-350 for just the cups and the headband seems like a good idea.  I'm not sure if the mounting holes are the same for their dynamic driver as opposed for their planar driver though.  One would think they would make the housings and fittings as universal as possible to keep the parts count for their various offerings to a minimum.




The 350 headband/cups works perfectly. Swap took about 35 mins to complete. I'll post some pics shortly. Right now I'm terminating the stock 350 plug into 4pin xlr.


----------



## renji1337

canthearyou said:


> The 350 headband/cups works perfectly. Swap took about 35 mins to complete. I'll post some pics shortly. Right now I'm terminating the stock 350 plug into 4pin xlr.


 
 Did this require drilling? I am debating this if hifiman wont sell me the replacement headband


----------



## canthearyou

renji1337 said:


> Did this require drilling? I am debating this if hifiman wont sell me the replacement headband




Zero drilling. Just soldering the 4 driver leads to the socket.


----------



## Fink24

Thanks to the Edition 6 we now know, why Hifiman stopped selling HE-560 headbands. That great customer service for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyway, here is my HE-350 headband mod for my HE-6:

 It's kind of funny(and sad at the same time), that a 100$ headphone beats a 1300$ headphone in terms of build quality (the cups of the HE-350 does collect less fingerprints than the original HE-6 cups and the headband seems also better built than the old one)


----------



## canthearyou

fink24 said:


> Thanks to the Edition 6 we now know, why Hifiman stopped selling HE-560 headbands. That great customer service for you. :mad:
> 
> Anyway, here is my HE-350 headband mod for my HE-6:
> 
> ...




The best $100 mod.


----------



## bracko

fink24 said:


> Thanks to the Edition 6 we now know, why Hifiman stopped selling HE-560 headbands. That great customer service for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you experience any change in sound quality? Different cups should alter the sound of the HE-6 drivers. I know from my own experience that HE500 drivers in HE560 cups sound quite different to the original HE500.


----------



## canthearyou

bracko said:


> Do you experience any change in sound quality? Different cups should alter the sound of the HE-6 drivers. I know from my own experience that HE500 drivers in HE560 cups sound quite different to the original HE500.




I swapped my HE-500 into the 350 cups and no perceived sound change.


----------



## Fink24

I cannot tell you, because the Audeze pads I used before didn't fit anymore(because of the new headband), but I don't think, that it would change the sound, because both cups seem very similar (besides the new mounting points and the connector obviously)


----------



## ColossalKiwi

bracko said:


> Do you experience any change in sound quality? Different cups should alter the sound of the HE-6 drivers. I know from my own experience that HE500 drivers in HE560 cups sound quite different to the original HE500.


 
  
 Would you mind elaborating on how the sound of the HE-500 in the HE-560 cups differed from that of the original HE-500? Was it a positive of negative change in your opinion?


----------



## sharktopus

canthearyou said:


> The 350 headband/cups works perfectly. Swap took about 35 mins to complete. I'll post some pics shortly. Right now I'm terminating the stock 350 plug into 4pin xlr.


 
 Did you end up reterminating yours?  If o, do you have any pics/advice on how to do so?  I'd love to change mine out for pretty much anything else.


----------



## canthearyou

sharktopus said:


> Did you end up reterminating yours?  If o, do you have any pics/advice on how to do so?  I'd love to change mine out for pretty much anything else.




It's pretty straight forward. First thing I did was make a driver protector from a piece of heavy paper. Just cut it the shape of the driver and place over it. This prevents anything from falling or getting pulled into the magnets. 
Then I marked the polarity of the driver leads and used a soldering iron to remove them from the posts/tabs. 
Next I removed the screws that secure the pad retainer ring(make sure to mark the location of the ring in the cup). This will expose the driver. Remove the driver and put each into its own bag. DO NOT LET THEM GET NEAR EACH OTHER! 

Next get the donor headphones ready. It's pretty much the same exact thing as the original. But you can easily remove the cups from the band and place flat on your table.

The 500 drivers fit perfectly into the 350 cups. 

Secure the drivers in the cup then solder the leads to the post tabs. Be sure to cover the driver while soldering. 

Tighten pad ring to cup. Making sure to align with your marks. Reinstall the driver covers(I made mine from a paper stand I got at local office supply store). Install pads. I far prefer the soft angled velour pads to anything I have tried. Next, install the cups onto the headband and that's it. 

Enjoy the best sounding drivers ever made with new enhanced comfort.


----------



## sharktopus

What terminations did you replace the smb connectors with? I've been thinking mini XLRs or if those don't fit, mini 2.5 mono connectors.


----------



## canthearyou

The HE-350 uses 2.5mm so that's what I used. I bought some nice ones from mouser. 



I made my own cable.


----------



## sharktopus

Did you just use the ones that were installed in the he-350's earcups or did you install your own female connectors? I've got a pair of he-500s that have already been moved into new earcups, but I want to ditch the stock smb connectors, but I'm not sure what kind/brand of female 2.5mm jack would fit into the earcup's enclosure.


----------



## canthearyou

sharktopus said:


> Did you just use the ones that were installed in the he-350's earcups or did you install your own female connectors? I've got a pair of he-500s that have already been moved into new earcups, but I want to ditch the stock smb connectors, but I'm not sure what kind/brand of female 2.5mm jack would fit into the earcup's enclosure.




I used the stock ones.


----------



## ThurstonX

Just to reconfirm HiFiMAN's policy of not selling just the headband, here's my recent exchange with Mark in customer service:
  
  
 "Greetings.
  
 Is it possible to buy just the headband for the HE-560 (or HE-400i; should be the same, yes?)?  The plastic yoke on mine snapped and is currently held together with Super glue and electrical tape.  I'm not confident that solution will hold up over time.
  
 If I can buy just the headband, how much is it?  I've read in the past that they were $50.
  
 Thanks."
  
  
 "Hi there, we do offer a headband replacement service that is indeed US$50 plus US$30 for the return shipping to you.  We dont however make the parts available to the public, we would have to carry out the actual replacement for you.  Would that be okay with you?
  
 Mark"
  
  
 "No thanks.  I'm quite capable of doing the job myself, and don't want to be without my headphones.  I guess if it breaks and I can't fix it adequately, I'll look to a different headphone manufacturer.  Feel free to pass that up the chain to Fang Bian.

 Sincerely,
 an owner of three different HiFiMAN headphones"
  
  
 And I'm quite sincere.  Wish I'd found this thread back in the day.  OTOH, the Audeze pads are the best I've tried (and I've tried *a lot* of different pads), but it took some doing to get the Vegans to fit on my HE-560s.  No such problem with the lambskin on the HE-500s, so I'm not sure I would go with the new headband.


----------



## Benny-x

I use the Brainwavz HM5 angled sheepskin earpads on my HE-6 now and prefer them over the Audeze vegans i used to have. The vegans were comfortable and they did sound nice, but the sheepskin HM5s are even more comfortable and sound even nicer 

And yeah, that sucks that they stopped offering the headbands, but on the other hand, I've also contacted many other manufacturers and they all denied my request to purchase their headband assemblies separately as well. Even Dan from MrSpeakers did, and that was really surprising due to his DIY roots.


----------



## mrscotchguy

thurstonx said:


> Just to reconfirm HiFiMAN's policy of not selling just the headband, here's my recent exchange with Mark in customer service:
> 
> 
> "Greetings.
> ...




That's a shame, then again, I didn't think the mod would take off the way it has!


----------



## SKim1988

Been lurking the thread for a couple of days.

 My HE-500 headband broke recently and I been looking for ways to fix it. I also contacted Hifiman about the replacement. It's crazy that they wanted me to ship it all the way to china when the cost of shipping would be way more than the repair cost of the headset.
  
 I been searching the forums and it seems like the using HE-350 as a transplant is the one of the only reasonable option to repair the headset.
  
 I was wondering, is there anyway to re-attach the screw onto the headband? I'm not too comfortable soldering and also I would also have to grab a soldering kit since I don't have one.


----------



## canthearyou

You have to do the full swap.


----------



## SKim1988

canthearyou said:


> You have to do the full swap.


 
 Thank you for letting me know.
  
 I guess I'll be on the lookout for a HE-350 and practice soldering while I search for it.


----------



## ThurstonX

skim1988 said:


> Thank you for letting me know.
> 
> I guess I'll be on the lookout for a HE-350 and practice soldering while I search for it.


 
  
 There are a few in the For Sale forum, and I saw one on Amazon.


----------



## SKim1988

Well, got a HE-350 from the trade forum. Hopefully it works out and I won't mess **** up when replacing the headbands of the HE-500


----------



## canthearyou

skim1988 said:


> Well, got a HE-350 from the trade forum. Hopefully it works out and I won't mess **** up when replacing the headbands of the HE-500




Just take your time and be clean. Make sure your work area is clean and free of ALL metallic items. The magnets are strong on these drivers. Also be sure to keep the drivers separated a good distance during the procedure.


----------



## sharktopus

If any of you are interested, I found some 3D printer models for replacement earpad rings.  I made a few and they work great!  They look like this (originals on the left):

 

You can find the files here:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1784520

He says to use PLA filament, but I used ABS in mine, and I think they're a bit sturdier.


----------



## Joeyjoe26

Audeze headband modded in

https://instagram.com/p/BXXrcR8hoH8/

Will be swapping the leather headband to the lcd4 carbon ones 

I'm a crap diy-er and this was done by my awesome cable guy


----------



## Joeyjoe26

On the left - sacrificed a he350. Hifiman Old and new combined 

On the right - audeze and a he6 mated. This is their offspring. Which is my fav!


----------



## kid vic

Joeyjoe26 said:


> On the left - sacrificed a he350. Hifiman Old and new combined
> 
> On the right - audeze and a he6 mated. This is their offspring. Which is my fav!
> 
> ...



Any chance of a tutorial? Look pretty easy, but I just want to know for sure


----------



## nerd1949

Just a quick update, I recently bought a HE400i headband direct from Hifiman and did the mod in two hours. Hard part was one of the drivers was glued in and took some gentle but persistent pressure to get apart. After the mod was complete and I was using the headphones again, I noticed that the headband had come with metal cups on the each end of the part that gets inserted into the cups, they hard for me to see at first. I plan to take these off of the headband and glue (superglue?) these into the holes in the cups. Hopefully, this step will reduce wear and tear on the plastic parts.


----------



## Sourcesys

nerd1949 said:


> I recently bought a HE400i headband direct from Hifiman



HOW?
They told me they dont sell them seperate anymore? Whats wrong with that company...


----------



## nerd1949

Sourcesys said:


> HOW?
> They told me they dont sell them seperate anymore? Whats wrong with that company...



Just emailed them (some back and forth) and sent them a paypal payment.


----------



## nerd1949

Just to clarify things... At first I thought that the headband turned inside the metal caps on the ends. But no, on further exam they are pushed tight and do not turn. One of them was not pushed on fully so I thought at first glance that the plastic swiveled inside the metal cap. So I will not be gluing them into the cups. I just made sure that they are fully on the ends of the headband. And also to be clear, the headband I got from HIFIman was the HE-400i headband. I was told that these are available again to buy separately.


----------



## BoyNamedSue (Oct 3, 2017)

Man, these he350s sound really good .


----------



## FastAndClean

i purchased he350 just in case something ugly happen to my he 500 headband, i love them that much


----------



## Whitigir

BoyNamedSue said:


> Man, these he350s sound really good .


Luckily they don’t cost 6-7k because “they sound good”


----------



## BoyNamedSue

Whitigir said:


> Luckily they don’t cost 6-7k because “they sound good”



Haha. The he350s cost me 1% of the 6k susvara off ebay. Sound probably not too far behind. Weakest link was the drivers, just need to replace them and they sound totl .


----------



## PaulBeenisDerPapagei

Is there a way to maybe put the old headband back on?


----------



## ostewart

HE-500 with newer style Hifiman headband (also no model number on this headband makes it more sleek). Whilst I was changing the cups over, I broke one of the SMC connectors, and I had some new ones but also some mono 3.5mm sockets and decided that they were a perfect fit so now they have 3.5mm sockets installed. Currently with HM5 angled pleather but they are lacking some sparkle so need to pad roll a little.

Thanks for this guide, I made one of the holes a tiny bit too big so there was a little play, so what I did was put a ring of heatshrink on the tab of the headband and that tightened it up. Overall very happy, these cups are a little dented and far from cosmetically mint, but it doesn't matter when they sound this good


----------



## hyperactiveaudiophile

I would rather do the opposite: replace the fragile he-560 yoke with the ugly but unbreakable metal yoke .


----------



## hyperactiveaudiophile

Thanks for the detailed guide, it helps even if I change the yoke of he560.


----------



## InsanityOne

I just wanted to jump in here and say that if you aren't interested in doing all the drilling, soldering, etc. that is required for this mod. Why not just replace your original Hifiman headband with a brand new Audeze LCD2C headband? The swap requires only a screwdriver and a few minutes of your time! I recently did the swap on my Code-X. I can post more detailed information if anyone is interested.


----------



## hyperactiveaudiophile

Interesting! Was the headband sold as replacement part? What you put in to screw the band on? Thanks. I can do the soldering.


----------



## InsanityOne

You can buy the headband + full yoke replacement kit from Audeze for $165 total. It comes with everything you need to do the swap except the following:


4x 2.5mm washers
1x Small phillips head screwdriver
1x Small flat head screwdriver

That's all you need!


----------



## hyperactiveaudiophile

Thanks. I just placed an order for hd 560, will see.


----------



## alphanumerix1

ostewart said:


> HE-500 with newer style Hifiman headband (also no model number on this headband makes it more sleek). Whilst I was changing the cups over, I broke one of the SMC connectors, and I had some new ones but also some mono 3.5mm sockets and decided that they were a perfect fit so now they have 3.5mm sockets installed. Currently with HM5 angled pleather but they are lacking some sparkle so need to pad roll a little.
> 
> Thanks for this guide, I made one of the holes a tiny bit too big so there was a little play, so what I did was put a ring of heatshrink on the tab of the headband and that tightened it up. Overall very happy, these cups are a little dented and far from cosmetically mint, but it doesn't matter when they sound this good



Did u remove the number on the headband or did you purchase it like that.


----------



## ostewart

alphanumerix1 said:


> Did u remove the number on the headband or did you purchase it like that.



It came like that


----------



## alphanumerix1

Easiest way to remove the he400i logo?


----------



## Panimation

alphanumerix1 said:


> Easiest way to remove the he400i logo?


use a sticker.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Panimation said:


> use a sticker.



Hi res stickers only.


----------



## jj69

nerd1949 said:


> Just to clarify things... At first I thought that the headband turned inside the metal caps on the ends. But no, on further exam they are pushed tight and do not turn. One of them was not pushed on fully so I thought at first glance that the plastic swiveled inside the metal cap. So I will not be gluing them into the cups. I just made sure that they are fully on the ends of the headband. And also to be clear, the headband I got from HIFIman was the HE-400i headband. I was told that these are available again to buy separately.



What do they charge for a 400i headband?

Is it the same band  as the HE-350 band?


----------



## InsanityOne

Here's a quick update regarding extracting the _maximum_ possible comfort from any pair of original Hifiman headphones. I had an old Lohb strap sitting in storage (these can be easily found on Ebay, just search "Lohb Strap") and it struck me that I always really liked the size / shape of it, and the way that it distributed the weight across the top of my head versus other suspension straps. So, I decided to swap suspension bands on the Audeze headband. I removed Audeze's thin strap and replaced it with Lohb's wide strap. So far I am enjoying it way more than the stock Audeze strap, and the best part is that the "mod" is 100% reversible and only takes a few minutes to complete. Here are some photos for your consideration:












A note on earpads: I am still searching for the "perfect" earpad to go with the Audeze headband. As those of you who have done this mod may have noticed, the Audeze headband has an interesting clamping force that really presses the headphone against your temples. This means that you need a very thick (and very plush) earpad to cancel out this effect and prevent unwanted pressure points. This is not a surprise though, as that is the type of earpad this headband was originally designed to work with. 

So far, the best earpads for this I have found are ZMF Ori's (I am stuck between perforated and full leather at the moment), the original Audeze earpads work very well but are sadly too firm (causing hotspots), and most of the other earpads I have tried are too thin causing the fit to be completely wrong (too loose) with the Audeze headband's clamping force. I am interested in the new Dekoni Audeze leathers, but based on reviews I fear that those will be too firm as well. I am also curious to see if either of ZMF's new headphones (the Verite or Aeolus) have thicker pads than the Ori's. If that is the case, I will definitely be trying those out. Either way, the quest for ultimate comfort goes on.


----------



## MetalChameau

Here is my experience with the Hifiman customer service.

I contacted Hifiman to get new earcups, a new headband (The hybrid headband) and Grill retention rings for my he500.
They responded pretty fast and they were very friendly. They also told me that the hybrid headband couldn't be used on the stock he500, but they said that they could reform the earcups so the hybrid headband would fit.

2 weeks later, I received the items : 





It cost me a little bit more than 150 dollars with the shipping.

Here is what my he500 looks like now : 





Was it worth it ? Imo, absolutely.

They included 2 jack 3.5mm female connectors so now I'm no longer stuck with those annoying smc plugs.

The headband has more clamping force, but it can easily be fixed by bending it a little bit.
I won't do it for now since the strong clamping force helps reducing the pressure on the top of my head.

The new headband design is also much more better than the old one. The entire leather strip is now sitting on my head which helps distributing the pressure, while the older headband was only putting pressure on the very top of my head.

Tbh the older headband wasn't bad at all. I'm pretty sure it would work very nicely with light headphones.
The thing is, the 500s are heavy. And for this type of headphones, the hybrid headband is simply much better.

Speaking of weight, my he500s are now a little bit lighter thanks to this new headband.





With the stock headband they weight 550 grams. 

Just for the lolz, here is the weight of one driver : 





In comparison the driver from my takstar pro 80 is only 20 grams rofl.

In any case, I think this mod is a must have for people who own the he500. It's also pretty simple to make as long as you're careful enough.
However this mod doesn't change the fact they are still pretty heavy. You're still going to feel them on your head, and it will be (at least in my case) uncomfortable after 2-3 hours.
Still, it's a nice improvement since I was unable to wear these headphones with the stock headband more than an hour before.

Big thumb up for Hifiman though, they truly have a very good customer service.

And sorry for my bad English, I'm French.


----------



## wje

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still moving along.  I did my HE-500 -> HE-560 cups modification about 3 years ago.  I sold the headphones to another member a few months after I did the modification.  I then heard from the most recent buyer of them about 4 months back and the headphones made it from the U.S. to Brazil.  Ironically, I'm heading to Sao Paulo Brazil in a bit over 2 weeks for a 3 week vacation.  Not sure if I'll meet up with any fellow Head-Fiers or not.  I know I can't speak Portuguese, so I'd have to have my girlfriend translate.

Enjoy the modification journey - this is a fun hobby.


----------



## mrscotchguy

wje said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still moving along.  I did my HE-500 -> HE-560 cups modification about 3 years ago.  I sold the headphones to another member a few months after I did the modification.  I then heard from the most recent buyer of them about 4 months back and the headphones made it from the U.S. to Brazil.  Ironically, I'm heading to Sao Paulo Brazil in a bit over 2 weeks for a 3 week vacation.  Not sure if I'll meet up with any fellow Head-Fiers or not.  I know I can't speak Portuguese, so I'd have to have my girlfriend translate.
> 
> Enjoy the modification journey - this is a fun hobby.



I am impressed it's moving along as well!


----------



## kid vic

MetalChameau said:


> Here is my experience with the Hifiman customer service.
> 
> I contacted Hifiman to get new earcups, a new headband (The hybrid headband) and Grill retention rings for my he500.
> They responded pretty fast and they were very friendly. They also told me that the hybrid headband couldn't be used on the stock he500, but they said that they could reform the earcups so the hybrid headband would fit.
> ...



Interesting that they had cups like that available, I wonder if there is an HE500 reboot in the works...


----------



## MetalChameau

kid vic said:


> Interesting that they had cups like that available, I wonder if there is an HE500 reboot in the works...



I hope so !
A reboot of the HE500 with a better headband, better earpads and cable for 500 dollars would be awesome.



wje said:


> Wow, I can't believe this thread is still moving along.  I did my HE-500 -> HE-560 cups modification about 3 years ago.  I sold the headphones to another member a few months after I did the modification.  I then heard from the most recent buyer of them about 4 months back and the headphones made it from the U.S. to Brazil.  Ironically, I'm heading to Sao Paulo Brazil in a bit over 2 weeks for a 3 week vacation.  Not sure if I'll meet up with any fellow Head-Fiers or not.  I know I can't speak Portuguese, so I'd have to have my girlfriend translate.
> 
> Enjoy the modification journey - this is a fun hobby.



Thx man !


----------



## mrscotchguy

Sorry for the random thread bump, but figured I would throw it out there that you can pick up the V2 Hifiman HE-560 headband at adorama for $10+shipping:

https://www.adorama.com/r/hmhb560-reviews#turnto-standalone


----------



## funkle II

Just discovered this post. I had wanted some HE-500s, but didn't care for the ergonomics. This is so friggin' cool, I love stuff like this.


----------



## funkle II

From what I can tell, the whole reason for disassembling the entire headphone is to get the brass grommet out of the ear-cup so that the HE400 assembly (which utilizes integral tabs rather than screws) can pop into the holes. Is there any reason we would not use the hybrid headband instead? It uses a screw attachment, and looks like it could be attached without the cup modification.


----------



## kid vic

funkle II said:


> From what I can tell, the whole reason for disassembling the entire headphone is to get the brass grommet out of the ear-cup so that the HE400 assembly (which utilizes integral tabs rather than screws) can pop into the holes. Is there any reason we would not use the hybrid headband instead? It uses a screw attachment, and looks like it could be attached without the cup modification.



Yes there is, the hybrid headband doesn't allow the cups to swivel so you would have to use flat earpads to achieve the best seal.


----------



## swva

Reviving an old thread here, but does anyone know if the Hifiman Hybrid headband will fit the HE6se V2 headphones without any modifications?  

https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/hybrid-headband.html


----------



## Riversalt

swva said:


> Reviving an old thread here, but does anyone know if the Hifiman Hybrid headband will fit the HE6se V2 headphones without any modifications?
> 
> https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/hybrid-headband.html


----------

